# White Rabbit White Ale Clone



## lewisc (27/8/12)

G'day all, 

I know it may be a stretch, but I've been poring over the threads and can't seem to find a White Rabbit White Ale clone for us beginners. As much as I'd like to be, I'm nowhere near the AG stage yet and would like to have a crack at making one of these style beers. 

It doesn't need to be a direct copy, obviously using kits and bits it won't be, but even something that's a bit of a 'doff of the cap to you sir' would be great. 

So far I'm thinking of using:

a wheat beer kit such as Thomas Coopers or Mangroves, 
WY3638 - Bavarian Wheat Yeast or WY3068 Weihenstephan Weizen Yeast
Hallertau hops 

Can't decide on the fermentables yet, but I'll also be throwing in some Orange peel and Coriander in there either dry hopped or at the start. 

Thanks in advance any info would be greatly appreciated. 

Cheers, Lewy


----------



## NewtownClown (27/8/12)

Keeping it simple, (very simple)
Coopers APA
1 kg dry wheat malt
500 grams dextrose
Bavarian wheat yeast
Hallertau for aroma (or not)

In 2 litres water boil
10 - 15 grams of dried seville (sour) orange peel (at a pinch use grapefruit peel)
10 grams of crushed (not ground) coriander seeds.
and use the resulting "tea" to mix the fermentables...


----------



## gap (27/8/12)

A German wheat Yeast would be wrong for this style. A quick reading of the Website 
shows they use a Belgian Yeast as the beer is a Belgian Wit style not a German Wheat style beer.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## NewtownClown (27/8/12)

True. 
I was going for one of the two choices offered by the OP under the impression that is what he has on hand. Sticking to the KISS method.

However, I've never really found Belgian Wit yeast characters coming through in the white ale, also with the "simple" fermentables I listed, the belgian wit yeast could easily dominate (then so could the Bavarian if fermented high...)
I would even suggest re-cultured coopers fermented in the low to mid 20's... 

In fact, I'd go as far to say the White Ale to be a poor representation of the style, a good beer but not a great Belgian Wit. Perhaps an entry level Wit.

Another point to consider is White Rabbit's process. they get very different esters (raisin-like) from their American Ale yeast in the Dark Ale, which they believe comes from their open fermentation in shallow fermenters.


----------



## lewisc (28/8/12)

Excellent thanks heaps for your recipe Newtown, and a great pickup (rookie error on my part) on the yeast Graeme. 

I'm probably going to show my ignorance here again, but may I ask why a Coopers APA over something like a Morgans Wheat or a Mangrove Wheat? I've got a few of the ingredients lurking around but I'm more than happy to go out and purchase whatever needs to be done. I'm happy to experiment with a few methods or additives in the fermenter as well.

Again, extremely grateful for any info here. 

Thanks, 

Lewy


----------

